# iwconfig: cannot execute binary file

## crazycheetah

ok... so, I just picked up a wireless card (works under Damn Small Linux--the Live CD--with the ndiswrapper rt2500 drivers), so I'm working on getting it going under my Gentoo box. I think I can get it, but....

I get ndiswrapper up and going and all, and then go on to configuring it with iwconfig and all... and I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash: /sbin/iwconfig: cannot execute binary file
> 
> 

 

Thinking maybe I can fix it, I try re-emerging wireless-tools under a chroot in Damn Small Linux (which I'm under now, by the way!). Here's the output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> box / # emerge -a wireless-tools
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

So, that idea is out the window, too, I guess.  :Sad: 

Any help?

Thanks!

edit: As a temporary fix, I just copied over Damn Small Linux's iwconfig over to my gentoo pieces, and I was able to successfully get my internet working. 

half edit:However, I didn't quite like that, so I tried (under my gentoo installation) to re-emerge wireless-tools again. I had to use --fetchonly ('cause I'm kinda noobish) then do it again, but I got it to work. What I didn't like before is that it was complaining because of versions, and it doesn't do that any more. So, it's all good. Sorry if this was a hassle, but maybe someone will find it helpful if they run into the same thing.

----------

## dritan

it says failed on MD5 chksum...this means your file is corrupted...just delete the wireless-tool distfile and re-emerge it should do the trick...

----------

